# 3 Pillars Of Sikhism-name Them



## Harry Haller (Dec 7, 2011)

Gurfatehji

Wikki states that the three pillars of Sikhism are as follows:-

The Three Pillars of Sikhism were formalised by Guru Nanak as:

    1 The Guru led the Sikhs directly to practise Simran and Naam Japna—meditation on God and reciting and chanting of God’s Name—Waheguru. The Sikh is to recite the Nitnem banis daily in remembrance of the grace and kirpa of the Almighty.
   2 He asked the Sikhs to live as householders and practise Kirat Karni: to honestly earn by one's physical and mental effort, while accepting God's gifts and blessing. One is to speak the truth at all times and only fear God. Live a life of decency, high moral values and spirituality.
   3 The Sikhs were asked to share their wealth within the community by practising Vand Chakkō—“Share and Consume together”. The community or Sadh Sangat is an important part of Sikhism. One must be part of a community that is pursuing the values set out by the Sikh Gurus and every Sikh has to give in whatever way possible to the community. This spirit of Giving is an important message from Guru Guru Nanak.

I found these not not encapsulate the prime directives of Sikhi as far as I am concerned, I would be interested to know what 3 pillars other members hold dear, Which are the three main points of Sikhi are your pillars?


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 7, 2011)

The ONE and ONLY PILLAR of Gurmatt is TRUTHFUL LIVING....to live the daily life as advocated in the 1429 aangs of SGGS.....faithfully and truly. Using the tools provided in the SGGS Gurbani to change our lives to REFLECT GURBANI's LIGHT as the Moon does to the SUNLIGHT....The FORMULA for a SIKH LIFE is goven in the First few lines of Japji..His Name is TRUTH..He is Karta..He is Nirbhau..He is Nirvaeir...He is Akaal moorat..and He is attained by GURPARSAAD. THIS is the BLUEPRINT of our LIFE...the more faithfully we follow it..the more PERFECT our life is...the farther away we go from this Blue Print..the worse our life becomes...on Page 876 Guru Ji tells us that ..many read the sehskarta books, many read the purans and korans..Many Hold maalas and do NAAM JAAP.....BUT as for *ME..OH Nanak..for ME its YOUR YAAD that is VITAL* !! Yaad of the CREATOR means we FOLLOW the BLUEPRINT in SGGS....PRACTICE makes PERFECT....and GURMATT is all about PRACTICE and more PRACTICE....until its all PRACTISE and nothing else...


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Dec 7, 2011)

1st_ Love God_ 
(like you love your mother)

_2nd Honesty_ 
(about your own dishonesty)

_3rd Love Guru_
(because he teaches how to do the other two)


----------

